# First Timer



## sargentpaynetat2 (Jan 28, 2003)

A few years ago a doctor I was seeing was sure I had all the classic signs of fibro/CFS. I was young and generally unconcerned and I left that doctors practice before I could get any help or treatment. Now here I am years later, tired and in pain. I can't seem to find a Dr. who actually believes in the diseases. Many think they're both psycological! I'm soo tired all the time, and I'm way too young to be feeling so old. Since 12 or 13 I have been managed on all sorts of meds for Panic/depression dissorder. As soon as any Dr. finds this out, my pain and fatigue are automatically in my head! I feel like NO ONE belives me. Does anyone know what I'm talking about? Is depression/anxiety part of these diseases? Am I a looney? If anyone can back me up please responde! Please educate me! Please reply someone.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Dear Sargent, no, no, you are not looney tunes. Any doctor that implies that isn't a doctor that you want to keep. My present family doctor tried that #### on me. She has since changed her tune and has referred me to a rheumatologist. I don't believe that a family doctor knows enough about fm and therefore should not make such judgements. You are not alone in the way you feel. I went through bouts of depression and anxiety over the years. I went on ativan for many years and finally got off of it 2 months ago. I do take zoloft and it helps me tremendously. I think the first thing you need to do is ask your doctor for a referral to a rheumatologist. Be firm in your request. After all this is your body and you live with the pain & fatigue every day. Has your doctor done other tests to rule out other health problems? I notice that you are from Ontario. I believe there is a good doctor in the Scarborough area and another one in the Oakville area.I had a good fm doctor list from Co-cure, but lost it when I lost all of my computer's hard drive. Does anyone out there have the Good FM Doctor Co-Cure list for Sargent? Hang in there Sargent, you're feelings are real.By the way, WELCOME to the board.


----------



## sargentpaynetat2 (Jan 28, 2003)

Weener: I would really like to know the name of the good DR you know of in Scarborough because that is where I'm from. As far as a rheumatologist, exactly what kind of Dr is that? What do they specialise in and what are some of the treatment they use? Have you seen one? My Dr has referred me to a endrocrenologist (I know thats not spelled right) but they deal with thyroid problems and weight issues. I have no known thyroid dissorder but my Dr. cannot explain my constant fatigue, and weight ups and downs, no matter what I eat. How is your weight? Is it stable? Mine is as erratic as my moods. She figures it's probably a thyroid imballance that just doesn't show up on the blood work because she doesn't belive in Fibro. or Chronic Fatigue,as I mentioned before. My appt. is months away, and I find myself popping countless pills a day. I've even resorted to taking decongestants just for a pick me up, aswell as way too many cups of coffee. Im sick and tired of being sick and tired!!!, and I could buy 3 cars and 2 houses with the amount of $$$ I spend on IBProfin for my constant aches and pains. What do you use? I find most pain pills make me even more fatigued than I am already. I know I'm gabbing on and on, and even rambeling, and you probebly can barely make out some of the words since they are so terribly misspelled (my spelling is soo awfull, sorry hun) But I have a 20 month old baby girl, and don't really have any ADULTS to talk too, especially about this! I just got this computer, and can't stand chat rooms due to the repulsive sexual nature of most.Please try to responde to my questions. You would be really helping me out. I feel so down on myself, and at times even like a horrible, horrible mother and wife because of my condition. I am on Prozac, and have been for only a week or so. Others, like zoloft, have really helped in the past, but I feel like I grow immune to them after I'm on them for about a year or so, so my DR. switches the brand. I do beleive Prozac is the very last I have yet to try of it's kind. It's suppose to be more of a stimulant(YA RIGHT!), so you take it in the morning. She says I'll have to go back to the first one I tried years ago, which was Zoloft, and see if it works again. Every time I try to wrap this up I start rambeling on about something else. Have you noticed that? I just really need a friend right now. Especially one who knows what I'm going through. After so many years of silence, and hiding my pain, for fear that I would be called "crazy" because all the bloodwork is normal, and the DR says they find nothing, I'm glad I'm finally not alone. Thanx. This site is just what I needed, it's great!!P.S.= is there a blood test for Fibro & CFS? I wouln't know my Dr, wouldn't dare of encouraging me by letting me know if there were.







LOL!P.S.S.= call me Ash, thats my name.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

HI Ash.Weener should be able to help you as soon as she sees your post. She is a wonderful friend of mine.














Hang in there. You are not alone. We'll help you as much as we can.







Try not to be so hard on yourself. You didm't do this to yourself, so don't let you or anyone else convince you of such a thing. We all have our good days and our bad days. And in between......we are "so-so". Right everyone?







Don't ever feel like you are "rambling"---we all tend to do that at times.Take care. I will try to get in touch with Weener to let you know you need her help.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

There is no blood test to show you have Fibromyalgia or CFS. A Rheumatologist specializes in auto-immune diseases like Rheumatoid Arthritis, MS, etc including Fibromyalgia and CFS. I go to a family practice doctor who has a practice full of FMS/CFS patients. He is incredibly knowledgable and kind and understanding. The most important thing is not the letters behind your doctor's name, but the compassion in his or her heart, and their knowledge of what ails you. Keep looking for a good doctor until you find one. I have read that the average FMS/CFS patient searches for at least 3 years before finding a doctor they are comfortable with. As for pain killers, I haven't found any that actually work. The pain from FMS/CFS isn't from inflammation, it's from a malfunction in your body's communication system, so many times anti-inflammatories don't help. Hang in there, and keep researching the diseases, because knowledge is your best ally! Here are a few sites that might help you:CFS - http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/diseases/cfs/ FMS - http://www.fibrohugs.com./  [URL=][url="http://www.fibromyalgia.com/home.htm"]http://www.fibromyalgia.com/home.htm And one on both that's super informative, and full of helpful hints!  [URL=][url="http://immunesupport.com/"]http://immunesupport.com/ Best wishes!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Sargent, here is the sight for the Co-cure Good Dr. List: http://www.co-cure.org/CAN_ON.htm I believe the name of the doctor is Dr. Bested. She helped a friend of a friend who has fm and helped her get disability too. Scarboro is tad far for me to travel since I live in the Niagara area. I have to run now, but I'll catch up with you later.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Sarge







I am meeting so many wonderful people from Canada. I have been there once, but it was a blur to me in a way, because my parents took me "out of the country" on a very short notice because my husband had passed away, and they wanted to pamper their "little girl" **45 at the time** I just wanted to share with you that I have had wonderful results with Prozac, when all else has failed. Believe me, I have been through the majority, especially the SSRI's. The Prozac doesn't make to sleepy, nor to hyper. It has really calmed me down to the point I can't say enough about it. I even take the generic brand. I take 20mg. 10mg. didn't respond to my needs. Hang in there. As the rest have said, you are not alone with this complicated health issue. It just takes looking for the right medication, and keeping your faith. Take care and stay warm!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hello Weener! I just read your post to sarge, and was excited to hear you lived so close to those beautiful falls. I could not believe my eyes when they shot the fireworks over the water. As you read, my wonderful parents took me "hostage" at a very sad time in my life, and I would never, ever, tell them that as much as it meant to me to be with them, the falls was a little to much with all the honeymooner's there. I dealt with it though, and they never knew. They are salt of the earth folks. Know what I mean?







I met some of the most fantastic people I have ever met in Canada. I have tons of pictures I took, and now I can look at them and enjoy them. Also, I was called a "Georgia Peach" from a neat guy just when I needed to hear it the most. I never knew his name, but he sure helped the ego at the time. My dad gave him the evil eye like "back off! She's my little girl."


----------



## sargentpaynetat2 (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi Everyone. I just got home and I'm beat. I didn't expect so many people to respond to me. I don't have too much time, because my daughter goes to bed at 10 p.m. and I have to spend some time with her before that. I'm really super excited to hear the good things about Prozac. It gives me hope. I have to also go to bed early because I have a job interview at 8:15 a.m.. I am really scared about this. I really need the job or actually the money the job brings with it. I need it but don't want it. Does that make sense? It will be 9 hour shifts Mon-Fri. Not on my feet thankfully. An office job that pays well. I'll be taking a little bit of blood, when the nurse is busy (don't worry I'm certified)I like to do that though. I'm freaked out I'll have to quit or, even worse be fired, within a week or so because I can't deal with the long days. I have stabbing pains ripping down my back just thinking about it. Right now I'm working part time, at an office were I have major seniority, so I pretty much make my own hours. Will I sleep tonight? Not likely. Oh well I'll let you all know how it goes. Thats if anyone even cares. -Ash P.S.- Are alot of you on dissability, or is that not something we would qualify for?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Sarge..we do care..hope you sleep well..you are probably in bed by now, so sweet dreams. The Prozac has helped a lot with the pain of Fibro. Wellbutrin did also,(less side effects of sexual problems for men). I couldn't take it because it gave me to much energy I didn't want to go to bed at night, and I took it early in the am, only 75mg. The Prozac seems to have a different side effect on men (some) but, there are ways the doctor can give men additional meds to help with that. Good luck with the new job.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

If there's one thing I know about this bunch, it's that we CARE!!! And we understand what you are talking about. Some of the people here are on disability, some of us (like myself) are currently applying. If you can't work, then you qualify for it. Sleep well, and hope your interview goes well tomorrow!!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Sarge, I've emailed you. Hang in there. Feisty, thanks for the kind words. I promise to write soon.Rowe, I'm 45 minutes to the Falls. It is lovely. We went there over the Christmas holidays and drove around to see the Festival of Lights. Sounds like the nice gentleman you met made your day. Canadians have a reputation of being nice, except me














If you are ever up this way, drop on by for a visit. I promise to behave.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Ash,welcome to the BB!







You are not alone! I know how hard it is to deal with doctors like that, but I really hope that you find a good doctor soon. I have found a doctor who has knowledge about FM and listens to me, but it took some time...Hope your interview went well!/Mio


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi ash.WELCOME!







sorry,thats about all i could muster up this morning.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hello sarge. Welcome. Fibro does not discriminate. It can hit anyone. I find that the majority of doctors that I have met are not unlike yours was. I don't have any of the anxiety and depression history, and most I visited still believed it was in my head (not too much unlike my ibs!). Fortunately, my rheumatologist who was the first who diagnosed me did recognize it and hand me a pamphlet on it. He couldn't help me much, but at least he could put a name to it.The trouble is that doctors/scientists don't know what causes it, so they don't know how to "fix it." There are some therapies that can be helpful though.Some doctors find it easier to blame their patients for diseases they can't figure out. I think it somehow absolves them of the guilt they feel for not being able to help you. It is unfortunate. My only satisfaction will be that someday they might have to eat their words! (weener and MrsM were right on, they just said it a little nicer than I did!)







Hang in there, and good luck to you sarge. I hope you are able to find a good rhuemie doc. and feel better soon.UM


----------

